# US Army cannon heater #18 for sale



## happycamper (Dec 26, 2006)

I got ONE US Army Cannon heater for sale #18
its a pot belly stove I was told its from eather the 1920s or 30s ?
not sure only thing i knoe its an antique
and its in very good plus condtion
and i was told it was worth $2850.00
please make me an offer if your instrested


burns coal /wood

piscture of the same model www.goodtimestove.com
their price is $2850.00


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 27, 2006)

Having used a lot of these:








What is a #18 if I may ask?

Edit: pic to big


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 27, 2006)

Ill start the bidding at $3.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Dec 27, 2006)

hey Wolf Boy, go big or go home lol
$10


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 27, 2006)

Mike Barcaskey said:


> hey Wolf Boy, go big or go home lol
> $10




I see how you play!

26#'s from Lebanon , pricy, no?


----------



## ray benson (Dec 27, 2006)

An antique.
http://www.goodtimestove.com/heating_stoves/potbelly/cannon_heater_sr-pb1061.html


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 27, 2006)

ray benson said:


> An antique.
> http://www.goodtimestove.com/heating_stoves/potbelly/cannon_heater_sr-pb1061.html




Now that beats the he11 out of the ones we use in outfitter tents here.

But I can't see the Army using that.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Dec 27, 2006)

what the hey, it's only money, 
$27
but that's my final offer


----------



## SteveS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Stove*



happycamper said:


> I got ONE US Army Cannon heater for sale #18
> its a pot belly stove I was told its from eather the 1920s or 30s ?
> not sure only thing i knoe its an antique
> and its in very good plus condtion
> ...



Do you have any pictures of the stove?


----------



## mga (Dec 31, 2006)

i guess to an collector it's worth 2800, but to people who seriously heat their homes with wood......that's another issue.


----------

